
BitlyBot – Minimal Telepresense Robot - luu
http://josh.com/notes/bitlybot/
======
whoopdedo
> Shunned by Radio Shack x-mas shoppers, I was able to pick up a few of these
> RC trucks for $40 each.

Too bad Radio Shack isn't going to exist shortly.

------
dsjoerg
link doesn't work for me. hug of death?

